#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-30
<necrocyber> hey gente alguém pode me ajudar?
<BUGabundo> o meu Asus Transformer já chegou :D
<Pirolocito> boas noties
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-31
<speed2> bom dia!
<Pirolocito> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-01
<Blubas> boa noite, gente
<Blubas> alguém me pode dar uma ajudinha?
<Blubas> ninguém por aí?
<gouki> Blubas, alguma dúvida?
<Blubas> sim
<gouki> Força. Só agora é que entrei não vi a tua questão.
<Blubas> eu queria remover programas desnecessários no meu ubuntu, mas não sei como o fazer, já que user o Synaptic costuma levar a programas (ou funções) importantes removidas
<gouki> Blubas, a forma de o fazer é usar um gestor de pacotes, que pode ser o Synaptic. O que tens que ter em atenção é não remover algo que seja depedência de outra aplicação/programa.
<Blubas> mas então.. isso vai demorar um tempo infinito!
<Blubas> por exemplo, se eu quiser remover o OpenOffice, aparecem-me dezenas de dependências...
<gouki> Podes remover o OpenOffice através do Synaptic. Sim, existem muitas depedências, no entanto, apenas vão ser removidas aquelas que são utilizadas pela OO. Se ele não está instalado, essas dependências também não vão estar.
<gouki> Não te assustes se vires que o "ubuntu-desktop" vai ser removido. Isto é apenas uma meta-package e não há problema em ser removida.
<Blubas> pois, mas o meu problema é que ao desinstalar o OO e outra coisa menor (creio que o Evolution), fiquei sem conseguir entrar no sistema
<gouki> Porque são pacotes que estão muito integrados no sistema. Normalmente é sempre bom dar uma olhadela no Google para ver que pacotes podem ser removidos ou não.
<gouki> O Evolution para mim é pior do que vírus, no que diz respeito a dependências.
<Blubas> mas então, como conseguirei remover, por exemplo, a calculadora?
<Blubas> isto era muito mais fácil há uns anos, quando na instalação inicial perguntavam quais os tipos de software que necessitávamos...
<gouki> Blubas, mas podes sempre optar por esse caminho. Começa com um minimal-install e tens controlo total sobre o que é instalado.
<Blubas> como?
<gouki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gouki> Começas com um .ISO de ~20MB. Se estás preocupado em personalizar/remover tudo o que não queres, é mais fácil ires por ai. Fazes ao contrário. Não removes, simplesmente não instalas o que não queres.
<Blubas> vou tentar isso, então
<gouki> Blubas, desculpa não poder ajudar mais.
<Blubas> oh, não é preciso
<Blubas> mas, assumo, que a seguir ele faça download dos pacotes necessátrios
<Blubas> há alguma forma de escolher servidores nacionais?
<gouki> Blubas, começas com uma base muito pequena. Depois utilizas o gestor de pacotes para instalares o que quiseres. Desde de desktop manager a window manager.
<gouki> Blubas, sim, edita o ficheiro /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blubas> ah, aparentemente a própria instalação faz isso, pergunta qual o mirror mais próximo
<gouki> Blubas, sim. Eu pessoalmente utilizo o da NFSI.
<Blubas> qual?
<gouki> Bem, eu tenho que ir. Qualquer dúvida que tenhas Blubas avisa. Pode demorar um pouco mas alguém há-de aperecerpor cá.
<Blubas> ok, obrigado, já ajudaste bastante
<gouki> Blubas, está na lista para escolhares. Acaba em ....nfsi.pt.
<gouki> De nada. Até logo.
<gouki> Blubas, antes de ir embora: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirrors.nfsi.pt-archive
<Blubas> obrigado, obrigado
<gouki> Por exemplo:
<gouki> deb http://mirrors.nfsi.pt/ubuntu/ maverick main
<gouki> deb-src http://mirrors.nfsi.pt/ubuntu/ maverick main
<gouki> O deb-src é apenas utilizado se quiseres descarregar o código fonte dos pacotes. Caso contrário não precisas colocar no sources.list.
<Blubas> obrigado, mais uma vez
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-03
<rod95> boas, alguem para ajuda?
<rod95> tenho uma placa de som inboard AC'97 q n dá som no 11.04, anyone?
<Pirolocito> boas noites
<rod95> boa noite, alguem para poder dar suporte por causa de uma placa de som ac'97 q n da som no 11.04?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-04
<noelferreira> boas pessoal
<noelferreira> alguem me ajuda a assinar um documento pdf com o leitor de cartao de cidadao?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-05
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xHide> meu amsn nao conecta
<xHide> de jeito nenhum
<xHide> que que pode estar acontecendo
<trash_> [12:47] <trash_> AI pessoal ALGUEM saca UM PROGRAMA legal PRA ASSISTIR Tv pela net no ubuntu??
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> boa noite FernandoMiguel e astroo-
<dcosta> muito boa noite aos restantes
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  ando a procura de um admin oracle para windows
<dcosta> conheces algum ?
<FernandoMiguel> nao uso
<dcosta> tenho um serviço de alguma responsabilidade
<dcosta> n
<dcosta> para linux ... o que eu queria fazer era facil
<dcosta> para windows ...
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  não conheces ninguem que queira ganhar uns trocos ?
<dcosta> tem de ser alguem que trabalhe com oracle numa base diaria
<dcosta> para artistas eu fazia isso e quase tenho a certeza que não dava asneira
<astroo-> aqui no freenode deve ser facil encontrar
<dcosta> nem por isso lol
<dcosta> eu não vou dar acessos a servidores a malta que não conheço de lado nenhum astroo-
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> tinha de ser alguem recomendado por alguem da minha confiança
<dcosta> o caso do fernado
<FernandoMiguel> sorry, no
<dcosta> *n
<dcosta> sem problemas feio
<dcosta> tenho ja dois ... mas estão a demorar demais
<astroo-> ok
<FernandoMiguel> sabes q soubesse ja tinhas PM
<dcosta> meu o valor é relativo ...
<astroo-> mas aqui podes conhecer a pessoa certa e ela depois da provas
<astroo-> provas de quem e para confiares ou nao
<dcosta> astroo-: os meus clientes .... não corro riscos
<dcosta> é a etica que me move
<astroo-> por ex
<astroo-> eu seria 1 que podia ser a soluçao para ti
<dcosta> não o dinheiro
<dcosta> então
<dcosta> fala
<astroo-> dava o site da minha empresa e falavas com a minha empresa
<dcosta> hummm
<astroo-> empresa reconhecida como boa claro
<dcosta> claro empresas e´ outra coisa ... neste caso quero mesmo o dba ...
<dcosta> é um caso bicudo
<dcosta> simples mas bicudo
<dcosta> obrigado :)
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: musica do  dia
<dcosta> Joy Division Transmission
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> amanha e o ultimo dia que dou aos programadores portugas para ajudarem no meu projecto
<astroo-> depois dia 1 ponho a minha declaraçao de guerra
<FernandoMiguel> ahah
<astroo-> porque vergonha e 1 guerra
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  o astroo- não sabe como e´
<astroo-> sei pa
<astroo-> portugas sem vergonha rulam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dcosta> eu sozinho e de costas fazia o que ele queria sem grande trabalho .... ou seja tem la umas cenitas que dava o certo trabalhito
<dcosta> mas com criatividade dava para ultrapassar todas a questões tecnicas
<astroo-> tipo, voces sao maus baaaaaaaaaaaa:
<astroo-> Sociólogo antevê reacção radical de um povo "que não é de brandos costumes"
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/portugal/sociologo-anteve-reaccao-radical-povo-nao-brandos-costumes
<astroo-> "piada"
<dcosta> eu acho que em joomola ou wordpress punha a aquela cena a bombar
<dcosta> agora  ... sem server como deve ser esquece
<astroo-> se depois aparecer a partir de dia 1 ves a declaraçao de guerra
<dcosta> astroo-:  .... sabes como eu financio os meus projectos ?
<astroo-> e assim pa
<astroo-> se isto for a maior coisa de sempre na net
<dcosta> com muito trabalho estudo e poucos amigos ... mas bons
<astroo-> nao quero que tenha $$$$$$$$$$$$ pelo meio
<dcosta> eu euros ?
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> para dar o ex que o mundo nao e so $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<astroo-> tirando a wikipedia existem poucos exemplos
<dcosta> inclusive tou a dar alojamento e trabalho intectual e fisco a instiuiçoes sociais de graça
<dcosta> ajuda ja ofereci
<dcosta> disse-te os requesitos minimos para pores o teu projeto em produção
<dcosta> milagres é com fatima
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> faz recordar sff que ja faz 1 tempo
<dcosta> servidor dedicado com suporte em php
<dcosta> pois queres correr um porrada de chats
<astroo-> isso pode ser arranjado de graça durante a parte inicial
<dcosta> como é um portal um alojamento base  não serve
<astroo-> ou quase de graça
<astroo-> o arranque sera 1 passo
<dcosta> quase de graça ... sim profissional nem por isso
<astroo-> depois e arranjar boas soluçoes
<dcosta> é de onde ?
<dcosta> és ?
<dcosta> zona
<astroo-> lx
<dcosta> pois meu ... sou do porto ...
<dcosta> é pena
<dcosta> cara a cara a cena na volta dava para resolver
<dcosta> posso contribuir dentro do possivel
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> gasta 6 euros e arranja um nome como deve ser
<astroo-> depois de ver a guerra pscicologica e informaçao extra talvez te convença
<astroo-> 1º tenho de saber que carateristicas sao precisas
<astroo-> o chat muito em especial
<astroo-> cpu e ram
<dcosta> meu arranja um nome de geito
<dcosta> *jeitp
<dcosta> e o resto depois falamos
<astroo-> eu tenho 1 nome super bom mas e segredo
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  se fosse um portal  XXX ! eu e tu punhamos aquela cena A BOMBAR
<astroo-> e nao sera estupido como bing google e wikipedia
<dcosta> sem custos
<dcosta> até faziamos os filmes
<astroo-> errado!
<astroo-> essa ja sei a meio ano
<astroo-> se fosse xxx ou mafia da bola tinha 1 centena de programadores se fosse para ter pub
<dcosta> meu vou voltar para a ilha
<astroo-> e o que da $$$$$$$$$$$$ e todos pelos vistos adoram
<astroo-> cultura e treta
<dcosta> meu não sejas injusto
<dcosta> nem tudo é movido por dinheiro
<astroo-> depois vais perceber na declaraçao de guerra
<dcosta> lol
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-31
<astroo-> e ja agora
<astroo-> quando sair daqui a duzia mais faladora em lingua portuga se for o caso daqui
<astroo-> freenode
<astroo-> a lingua portuga fica 1 "miragem"
<astroo-> agora e que o facebook vai ficar a maior empresa mundial de todas as empresas em valor de $$$$$$:
<astroo-> 'Likejacking': Spammers Hit Social Media
<astroo-> http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-05-24/likejacking-spammers-hit-social-media
<astroo-> Spammers create as many as 40 percent of the accounts on social-media sites
<astroo-> 1 processo crime de 1 milhao de dolares a cada spam e pimba
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<epi2000> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-02
<dcosta> então astroo- Ja começou a guerra ?
<dcosta> :P
<astroo-> ja
<dcosta> ou cheguei atrasado ?
<dcosta> pera pera
<dcosta> vai ser epico
<astroo-> ola no pvt
<dcosta> pera
<astroo-> assim vou explorar o mundo a procura de ajuda
<astroo-> Portugal esta riscado
<astroo-> ja perdi umas 300h a pedir ajuda e nada
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfsS3kQzk3U&feature=related
<dcosta> anda lá e relembra os bom portugueses
<dcosta> e rite um bocadinho
<astroo-> eu conheço esse
<dcosta> meu é epico
<dcosta> ainda mais epico
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kgh1_Ifyuc&feature=fvwrel
<dcosta> lindo !
<astroo-> so para saberes esse forum que te dei
<astroo-> graças a mil teve uns 2mil novos utilizadores
<dcosta> astroo-:  eu ando a procura do arco-iris
<dcosta> :P
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> graças a mim
<astroo-> engano meu
<astroo-> 1 dos males e que a geraçao atual nao conhece o que era o irc ha 10 anos atras
<dcosta> outro lindo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE1JDkAe73Q&feature=related
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> digg ai em media consigo 2% das boas noticias do dia...
<astroo-> que grandeza...
<astroo-> e quem nao sabe ingles tem de pedir sorte para a maquina traduzir bem
<dcosta> pois
<dcosta> fogo  a nikita so daqui a uns meses a 3a temporada fonix!
<astroo-> o meu projecto no minimo ao fim de 1 ano fica 10x melhor que esse em qualidade
<astroo-> a USA esta super falida pa
<astroo-> nao tarda sem series existem
<astroo-> nem
<dcosta> muisca da noite
<dcosta> verdadeiro achado
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4b3MBkOx5k&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DIonepDeZZylU4EBe805hv
<dcosta> pera
<dcosta> enganei-me
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnJ7hmhjPQA&feature=BFa&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DIonepDeZZylU4EBe805hv
<dcosta> mais um rabeta a gastar a guita dos tuguitas ?
<astroo-> ?
<dcosta> PRT Balsemão, Francisco Pinto President and CEO, IMPRESA; Former Prime Minister
<dcosta> PRT Moreira da Silva, Jorge First Vice-President, Partido  Social Democrata (PSD)
<astroo-> o balsemao e 1 dos 5 chairmans
<astroo-> o tal que quer renovar as secretas portugas...
<dcosta> meu caga na cena ...
<dcosta> nao querias falar nisso
<dcosta> meu falar de bosta e´ muito mau a esta hora da matina
<dcosta> tou aqui a recordar os velhinhos
<dcosta> os grandes portugueses
<dcosta> desculpa PORTUGUESES
<astroo-> Novo revés para o acordo anticontrafação ACTA no Parlamento Europeu
<astroo-> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Tecnologia/Interior.aspx?content_id=2562290
<dcosta> Oh
<dcosta> fala de geste
<dcosta> gente
<dcosta> meu ACTA ?
<astroo-> ?
<astroo-> nao percebi
<dcosta> ATAS E SOPA'S ?
<dcosta> MEU caga nos americons
<astroo-> no tal forum que escrevi o meu projecto e quase tudo a base do google
<astroo-> acta e para ser mundial pa
<dcosta>  Kim Dotcom para presidende da madeira meu
<dcosta> repulica das bananas ja aquilo e´ meu
<dcosta> *republica
<astroo-> e super falida
<dcosta> meu com o kim aquilo ainda dava guito meu
<dcosta> com ajuda do pirate bay vendiamos a terceira
<dcosta> acaba a crise
<astroo-> sim
<dcosta> sabendo que és de lisboa ... e tal ....
<astroo-> os madeirenses so tem culpa os que votaram no jardim
<astroo-> via-se bem as asneiradas
<dcosta> privatizava o palacio de são b3tnto e metia lá um datacenter
<dcosta> só para servidores porno
<dcosta> pois put3do ja la tem muito
<astroo-> Facebook: I've Been Hacked
<astroo-> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/donna-estes-antebi/fakebook-i-got-hacked_b_1542675.html
<astroo-> e so qualidade
<dcosta> h4k4r facebook
<dcosta> trocos
<dcosta> isso ... meu tá fora do meu raio
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> eu defendo servidos
<dcosta> vendo segurança
<dcosta> *servidores
<astroo-> fazes bem
<astroo-> se o meu projecto 1 dia ver luz
<astroo-> vais testa-lo
<dcosta> quando quiseres
<astroo-> fica no site que foi testasto por ti se quiseres
<dcosta> digo o que tá mal
<dcosta> como arranjas ?
<dcosta> posso não saber
<astroo-> como arranjo?
<dcosta> isso é com os programadores
<dcosta> se for falha do server sim
<dcosta> se for falha de programação ... nãi
<dcosta> não
<dcosta> cada um no seu galho
<astroo-> sim
<dcosta> eu quando faço algo de programação ja sei o que não posso fazer
<dcosta> não me intressa se funciona ...mas se funciona de forma segura
<dcosta> posso ter a maravilha da técnica ... faz tudo e mais um par de botas
<dcosta> amanha chega lá um puto com dois clicks e da cambo de tudo
<astroo-> ja agora
<dcosta> fiquem lá com a taça :p
<astroo-> e verdade que o pessoal do linux ja nao precisa de ajuda porque existem muitos sites para tal?
<dcosta> meu o linux é lindo !
<dcosta> é mais do que um sistema operativo
<dcosta> é livre é grande
<astroo-> e anti novatos
<dcosta> obrigado linus ... da-me dois minutos para chorar
<dcosta> as minhas palavras comoveram-me
<dcosta> não nos escondemos em nada
<dcosta> não ofucamos codigos
<dcosta> *s
<dcosta> somos limpos
<astroo-> eu a anos que quero fazer 1 site sobre linux
<dcosta> temos falhas .... alguem alerta .... e 100/1000/1000000
<dcosta> ajuda a resolver
<astroo-> mas linux so na pratica
<astroo-> que ate 1 pessoa que e "burra" saiba usar facilmente
<dcosta> tens um fiat uno .... deixam-te usar um ferrari ... meu podem ser tacanhos e acharem que o fiat é o carro ... para eles ...
<astroo-> porque elas tambem deviam ter o direito de usar o linux
<dcosta> porra tantos manometros no ferrari
<dcosta> faz tanto barulho
<dcosta> ...
<astroo-> pode-se mudar tudo
<astroo-> e so querer
<dcosta> meu eu é o melhor dos dois mundos
<dcosta> adoro linux ... serve para mim é seguro e estavel
<dcosta> gosto de windows ...
<dcosta> meu a programas exelentes ... que so dão para windows
<dcosta> logo adoro windows
<dcosta> adoro unix ! porque ?
<dcosta> porque não sei
<dcosta> adoro freebsd
<dcosta> porque ?
<astroo-> nao gostas do ecran da morte do windows
<dcosta> porque não sei
<astroo-> :p
<dcosta> sim sim adoro
<dcosta> é o meu screen saver de linux
<dcosta> para que nunca me esqueça
<dcosta> bsd é passado ... ou quase
<dcosta> no windows7 nunca tive um bsod
<dcosta> gosto bastante do windows 7
<dcosta> para mim e vale pelo que vale .... foi até ver tirandos as versões server do melhor que a micro$oft fez
<dcosta> sabes porque ?
<dcosta> começaram a pensar com uma arquitetura semelhate a do linux
<astroo-> nao
<dcosta> a nivel de politicas de utilizador
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> no fundo começaram a ter um proprio kernell
<astroo-> essa parte tambem havera no meu projecto
<dcosta> em que a os users/admins e o admin
<dcosta> e que cada um deles tem de pedir ao admin
<dcosta> tipo o user nomal no linux  e o root
<dcosta> a powershell
<dcosta> é um exemplo dessa aproximação
<dcosta> em que tens comoandos como ls / cat ... etc
<dcosta> onde o scripting é mesmo scripting
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> exmeplo adoro o windows 2008
<dcosta> meu brutal
<dcosta> quando mais uma vez renderam-se as correntes do opensource
<dcosta> nasceu a virtualização
<dcosta> em windows
<dcosta> quando no linux ja não se falava de virtualização a microsoft começo pensar maior
<dcosta> no fundo para dizer o que
<astroo-> isso e longe do que sei
<dcosta> a microsoft e´ o que sempre foi
<dcosta> um seguidor
<dcosta> nunca que fez as tendencias
<astroo-> isso sei
<dcosta> desde o roubo ... intelectual a "apple" até aos dias de hoje
<dcosta> para dizer o que
<dcosta> meu é livre ... é segurar
<dcosta> e contar com genios como o linus e todos os seus seguidores que hoje fizeram a nuvem em que vivemos .. temos escolhas
<dcosta> http://business.financialpost.com/2012/01/20/u-s-congress-pulls-sopa-legislation/
<dcosta> ja deves conhecer esta né
<dcosta> ja é velha
<dcosta> mas prontos é como te digo americons ... não tenho muito em conta o que eles dizem
<astroo-> agora e cisca
<dcosta> quanto a mim claro e vale pelo que vale .... vivem a custa de especulação  finaceira e sobrevivem a custa da escravatura do resto do mundo
<astroo-> errado!
<astroo-> o fed e que manda na USA
<dcosta> meu os americons não tem dinheiro para mandar cantar um cego pah
<astroo-> a goldman sachs e deus na terra segundo eles proprios nao devem ter esquecido do fed
<astroo-> mas e nao nao
<dcosta> andam fartos de pedir guita a china
<dcosta> e outos
<astroo-> e agora o fed compra quase tudo da divida
<astroo-> em finanças sou eu que sei pa
<dcosta> onde as pessoas trabalham as horas que trabalham e nas condiçoes que sabes
<dcosta> meu qual é a guerra do ano em que nos vamos meter para mandar os nosso rapazes roubarem para nos sustentarem
<astroo-> ?
<dcosta> onde há petroleo ou matérias perciosas para a gente mandar a C14 para arranjar por lá uma revolução o golpe de estado
<dcosta> meu e a minha maneira de pensar
<dcosta> mas temos entre portas gente parecida
<dcosta> e assim acaba os meus pensamentos politicos
<dcosta> e com ele o sonho europeu
<astroo-> segundo os planos dos anos 70 falta invadir siria e irao
<astroo-> foram 7 paises que estavam no plano
<dcosta> que realmente tinha tudo para funcionar ... infelizmente ....o capitalismo ...e a ganancia  dos governantes europeus acabou com esse sonho
<dcosta> sim a siria ?
<dcosta> é de barato
<dcosta> tem muito pouco para roubar
<dcosta> apenas servia com plataforma logistica
<astroo-> mas faz parte do plano
<dcosta> sim servia ....
<dcosta> sevia e serviu para atacar o "ditador"
<dcosta> o irão ?
<dcosta> nao lhe cabe um feijão no cu agora
<dcosta> para ja andam a mamar o ouro negro fo irque
<dcosta> *do
<dcosta> agora o irão não é o iraque ....
<dcosta> bem astro
<astroo-> Iranian team to collaborate with US company on nuclear fusion project
<astroo-> http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2012/may/25/iranian-team-collaborate-us-nuclear
<dcosta> vou dormir amigo
<astroo-> ciao
<dcosta> sabes o que é essa noticia ?
<dcosta> cheiro a medo
<astroo-> na perfeiçao
<astroo-> energia pura simplex
<dcosta> sabes povo que respeito ?
<dcosta> os japoneses
<astroo-> existe no youtube 1 cientista iraniano a explicar tudo
<dcosta> grande nação
<astroo-> sao mais bananoides que nos coitados
<astroo-> CNN: Japanese say gov’t “will simply flat out lie” about Fukushima — Adviser to Prime Minister Kan: People can not trust gov’t (VIDEO)
<astroo-> http://enenews.com/adviser-prime-minister-kan-people-trust-government-video
<dcosta> sim meu  .... erros todos cometem meu
<dcosta> aquilo ... foi o que foi
<dcosta> é verdade que central foi mal desenhada para  os dias de hoje
<astroo-> e o pior e que pode so 1 amostra ate agora
<dcosta> infelizmente foi um erro que vai custar 100 anos
<astroo-> com 1 grande sismo ou 1 azar e mata o japao no minimo
<astroo-> sao 5mil bombas atomicas em tic tac
<astroo-> Rating Of Internet Companies That Know Your Secrets
<astroo-> https://www.eff.org/pages/who-has-your-back
<dcosta> bem é desta ...
<dcosta> fica bem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Kornkage> fogo
<Kornkage> pa instalar o google earth de 25mb
<Kornkage> demora 1 hr
<astroo-> e para ser espiado como bonus
<Kornkage> assim so po milenium k vem, é k vai ser o ano do lunix
<astroo-> sem 1 bom chat e guia de utilizaçao acho que nunca
<FernandoMiguel> e dps crasha te o X
<Kornkage> astroo- nca nos falamos
<Kornkage> instaleu ubuntu ontem
<Kornkage> atraves do windouze 7
<Kornkage> foi tao rapido quato meter o google earth
<astroo-> ok
<Kornkage> olha agora
<Kornkage> parou
<Kornkage> neps eskece
<Kornkage> falso alarme
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Noise-canceling tech could lead to Internet connections 400 times faster than Google Fiber  http://venturebeat.com/2013/05/27/noise-canceling-tech-could-lead-to-internet-connections-400x-faster-than-google-fiber/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cand> ???????
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<maocheia> estou a tentar mudar o esquema de cores do grub2 no ubuntu 13.04. Já tentei utilizar o grub-customizer, mas as alterações não têm efeito nenhum. Alguém tem alguma recomendação ou ideia sobre este problema?
<maocheia> estou a tentar mudar o esquema de cores do grub2 no ubuntu 13.04. Já tentei utilizar o grub-customizer, mas as alterações não têm efeito nenhum. Alguém tem alguma recomendação ou ideia sobre este problema?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Tabaco é responsável directo por dois em cada 10 tumores, revela estudo   http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/mundo/tabaco-responsavel-directo-dois-cada-10-tumores-revela-estudo
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gsilva> viva
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<gsilva> nem por isso
<gsilva> apenas não costumo frequentar muito o IRC
<gsilva> mas também não sou um mega old-school entendido da poda :P
<astroo-> ok
<gsilva> alguém sabe se há algum blog/revista portuguesa que se concentre no Lubuntu?
<gsilva> ao estilo do ubuntu-pt.org, mas para o Lubuntu
<lusitan> gsilva: não, e duvido que haja. lubuntu é ubuntu com lxde. tudo o que não tenha a ver com o ambiente gráfico encontras nos foruns ubuntu
<lusitan> lxde não é muito utilizado, duvido que haja alguma coisa em português
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-29
<gsilva> alguém daqui conseguiu instalar o spotify no ubuntu 14.04?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Belele123> boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> irs com o Ubuntu 12.04. Quem sabe como?
<lusitan> irs é o imposto?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-28
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-31
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-06-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<plop_its_ellie> adeus
<astroo-> ja falamos antes?
<plop_its_ellie> sim
<plop_its_ellie> eu foi aqui antes
<astroo-> ok obrigado
<astroo-> desculpa por nao lembrar do teu nick
<astroo-> ciao
<plop_its_ellie> é bem, entao meu nick não é registrado nada mais
<plop_its_ellie> e boa noite
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> o meu nick e sempre este
<plop_its_ellie> sim eu lembro-te =)
#ubuntu-pt 2019-06-02
<hexhaxtron> dnegreira, psydroid ubuntulog2 olá!
<psydroid> olá hexhaxtron!
<psydroid> eu não falo português muito bem, mas entendo
<hexhaxtron> psydroid, eu queria alterar este pacote porque tem erro: language-pack-gnome-pt-base
<hexhaxtron> Eu tenho deb-src nos repositórios mas esse pacote não tem fonte...
<psydroid> hexhaxtron, por qué necesitas deb-src? (desculpa, si falo portunhol, falo melhor espanhol)
<psydroid> sudo apt search font
<psydroid> ?
<hexhaxtron> psydroid, https://imgur.com/a/F0jUES7
<hexhaxtron> Está escrito Shorwell em vez de Shotwell.
<psydroid> hexhaxtron, cómo has instalado ubuntu?
<psydroid> no puedo ver nada en esta imagen
<hexhaxtron> psydroid, eu estou a usar o Disco neste momento. Fiz: apt dist-upgrade
<psydroid> hex, y antes fue bueno? sólo después de hacer apt dist-upgrade no se ve bien?
<psydroid> fc-cache -v
<psydroid> ?
<hexhaxtron> psydroid, do you speak English?
<psydroid> hexhaxtron, I do
<psydroid> which makes things a lot easier, I guess
<hexhaxtron> psydroid, in the link I posted above it's written Shorwell instead of Shotwell. I never fixed a bug before and this is my first time.
<hexhaxtron> psydroid, but I think they fixed that already.
<psydroid> but which ubuntu version are you running now?
<psydroid> I've never had an upgrade mess with my fonts
<psydroid> I'm using 19.04 on my orange pi and 18.04.2 on my laptop
<psydroid> maybe you can do fc-cache -v as I said before
<psydroid> but it's still weird
<hexhaxtron> psydroid, again? It's not a font problem. :P
<hexhaxtron> It's a typo.
<psydroid> lol
<psydroid> hexhaxtron, file a bug with gnome then :)
<psydroid> I thought you were having some weird problem with xorg or your font libraries or something
#ubuntu-pt 2020-05-28
<tcarrondo> olá MalMen
<MalMen> hey
<tcarrondo> MalMen: olá
<MalMen> tcarrondo
<MalMen> olha
<MalMen> olá OERIAS
<OERIAS> ola MalMen
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9hGvdMvDEg
